# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Planning a trip Jun. 1st looking for SERIOUS partner...

## yarnell24

Let me start off with, if you have the drive and understand the risks, anything can be worth it to the right person. Im 30, physically fit, mentally stable and very prepared. Im looking to live a simple life with one or two people. Not looking to go on a sight seeing tour of Alaska/Canada, not looking to get into the woods with an unready person. I've had too many folks flake out, year after year. Well this year, im 30, have NOT set up with a partner and will go, even if its alone and I have to cut back a few things. My experience goes like this... I was raised by a decorated US Army Drill SGT, so sucking it up and just getting what needs to be done is instilled in my head. I've been an avid hog, squirrel, rabbit, quail and dove hunter along with fisherman my whole life. Have even taken a few deer and gator. Most of my life was spent in SC, TN, NC and FL, with 3 and 4 week excursions into michigan and the bob marshall in idaho. Looking to live WITH the land, not off the land in either Alaska/Canada. There are a few ways to do soo legally and not soo legally. One of which is the 2 week, 1/2 mile rule in national parks/forests. Im currently in Tampa, FL area with a leave date of June 1st or soo and ETA in my head of two weeks from there. By that time, most of the snow will be gone from the regions ive spent decades researching and preparing for. I have lists upon lists for different ideas, legallities, number of people, area's, etc... Im NOT a felon, not running from anything, none of that. Im quite simply a grown man who read the "Hatchet" series and watch alone in the wild a few too many times. Not a hippie or health nut, not a loon or gun nut or drunk. Im in the nice meaty middle of sane and looking to LIVE life not in a metal coffin on Main st or of diabetes on my couch in 30 years. I want to use the techniques ive practiced, eat what I hunt/gather/fish, live in what I built myself and survive like humans were designed to survive. People today are too involved in technology, what the other guy is doing or worse of all, money. Yes, it takes money to obtain goals, but it never stops. I need a set amount, which I have and after that, I've taught myself to survive without. 
SOO, who am I looking for??? Im looking for the person who reads this because they too are ready and in search of a good second pair of eyes. Im not looking for the couch cowboy reading this who has never killed anything and ate it, or thinks a weekend camping trip at a local koa qualifies. Im looking for the guy or girl who isnt scared to walk into the unknown with me. Im looking for the person that knows we may have to walk 3 miles from camp before stalking game ANOTHER 3 miles, just to carry it all back, hopefully, that full 6 miles and wont complain, wont whine, will just help me get it done. Im not looking to go into this and work ourselves to death. At some point, camp/home will be stocked with firewood, food, etc. And those will be the days we can enjoy the true fruits of our labors and see just how happy we have become. As for a timeline of staying there, im set on a full year minimum and open to longer...
Contact me....

----------


## WalkingTree

This should be fun.

Sounds so much like an audition for one of these shows. Great credentials and experience and enthusiasm...but get yourself on one of these shows, and see how it all really goes down.

How would you reconcile these two things?:



> the 2 week, 1/2 mile rule





> At some point, camp/home will be stocked with firewood, food, etc


How could you verify that this is a good reflection of who you are?:



> Im NOT a felon, not running from anything...Not a hippie or health nut, not a loon or gun nut or drunk.


And what's wrong with being a hippie? No, just kidding.




> Im looking for the guy or girl who isnt scared to walk into the unknown with me.


It better not be too 'unknown'. Doesn't jive with actually being prepared, experientially and psychologically. "Not scared to walk into the unknown" sounds like a salespitch used to 'handle' and persuade someone into something by 'daring' them.

----------


## Seniorman

> YARNELL 24 - " ... Most of my life was spent in SC, TN, NC and FL, with 3 and 4 week excursions into michigan *and the bob marshall in idaho*. ..."


Uhhh, the Bob Marshall Wilderness is in Montana.  Hmmmm.

S.M.

----------


## kyratshooter

Our weekly nabob, out to conquer the world. Graduation time is upon us. 

No job, no goals, no future and a whole world full of taxpayer funded National Parks and Forests out there to exploit.

Sometimes I feel like the telemarketers are calling right at dinner time, over and over and over.

question #1.   Why does no one you know want to go with you?  What's the matter with you?

question #2.   Why has everyone that has gone with you in the past "flake out"?  What did you do to them?

question #3    Why is obeying the laws of the land always "optional" with you guys? Is jail a calculated risk?

question #4    Could YOU be the problem?  No honest, if you have failed at this several times it may not be "them"

You really need to watch out for your applicants.  Most of the honest, hard working, highly motivated, fast thinking, intelligent and physically and mentally healthy people have jobs, families and lives to live and can not ROTTW at your command.  If they can or will run off into the unknown with a stranger there is probably something the matter with them.

----------


## Grizz123

Alaska and Canada get more snow in one day than you've seen in your life time, how you gonna deal with the cold??? 

Walking 3 miles in the Ak wilderness can be like walking 20 miles in the South Eastern US

I suggest you get a job, save your money and take a trip to one of the places you want to live. Better yet, just move there and get a job, learn the area, the weather, the new skill set you WILL need to survive there and then move to the bush

----------


## hunter63

Serious?

Knock, Knock.......
"Who's there?"
....."Just a average 30 year old that is looking for a partner to ROTTW........."
Hang on a second, let me get my stuff.......Be right with you.......NOT

No ship?...So like who the heck are you anyway?......No introduction?.....
Oh, yeah from the interweb?. ...Where you can write anything you want?...What does that mean?....Like that cuts any crap?
No, lets talk about some plans I was thinking about,...... What would think?....No,lets sit down have some coffee.....?

Why would* I* want to do that?....Why do *you* want to do that. 

Well, good luck... to the poor sucker you might suck in......Take a good picture and leave it with your love ones.... for the posters and milk cartons.....

Maybe want to try......
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-people-needed

----------


## crashdive123

Oh good lord.  Just SMH.

I guess I'll leave it up for a bit in case there are any takers at this fantastic opportunity.

----------


## finallyME

I have a family, kids and a job.  When I want to go on an adventure with my extended family (brothers, BILs etc), the only way to actually do it is set a concrete date and go without them.  I tell them that I am going backpacking on such and such date.  I tell them the date isn't moving.  If they want to come, they are more than welcome.   If they plan another activity, don't expect me to be there.  And, then I go at the specified time.  Sometimes they come.. sometimes they don't.  But, if I only go if they are able to go...it never happens.

If this is really your dream, and you are prepared, then the person you are looking for is already there.  Go there and you will find that person.  Good luck.

----------


## WalkingTree

> If this is really your dream, and you are prepared, then the person you are looking for is already there. Go there and you will find that person.


Intriguing. Maybe that's the mysterious "voice of the wilderness" that I sensed anytime I've been out there.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Oh good lord.  Just SMH.
> 
> I guess I'll leave it up for a bit in case there are any takers at this fantastic opportunity.


Yea it was getting dull and the next episode of Alone is not until tomorrow night.  

A good troll toss is a real break.

----------


## 1stimestar

> If this is really your dream, and you are prepared, then the person you are looking for is already there.  Go there and you will find that person.  Good luck.


NOT IT!




> Alaska and Canada get more snow in one day than you've seen in your life time, how you gonna deal with the cold??? 
> 
> Walking 3 miles in the Ak wilderness can be like walking 20 miles in the South Eastern US
> 
> I suggest you get a job, save your money and take a trip to one of the places you want to live. Better yet, just move there and get a job, learn the area, the weather, the new skill set you WILL need to survive there and then move to the bush


3 miles HAHAHHAHAHAHAA.  Plus, how are you going to deal with all the out of state hunting and fishing regulations and costs?  

You might find some useful info in this thread. http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ical-Adventure

----------


## hunter63

Why doesn't any one want to runway to Fiji?
Warmer.....

----------


## WalkingTree

Oh great. Highlight something called "my magical adventure". I am *so* embarrassed   :Blushing:

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahahha sorry WT.  I only remember that I wrote a lot about Alaska in that thread.

----------


## hayshaker

i got an idea how bout spending a few years on the forum, so people can get to know ya a bit.
so you can get to know us, hmmm. i've been here almost 2 years though it feels way much longer,
no offence to any vets here but being a DI, does not mean you can rub 2,sticks togather, know what imean.

how bout trying to get to know the family here first, yea that's the ticket.

----------


## madmax

Well he's got about 4 weeks to do that.  Then he's off to the Great North (from Tampa) to live off the land.  lol

----------


## kyratshooter

> Why doesn't any one want to runway to Fiji?
> Warmer.....


The guy is already in Tampa, how warm do you want it?

Isn't central and south Florida where all the hobos on the east coast used to go for the winter?  Then they would go north in summer like migratory birds, or retirees.

Perhaps that is what he is referring to when he mentions people flaking out on him time after time...his friends all head south when the snow flies and he has to follow them.  It's instinct.

Although is he wants to do this so bad I can not see why he can not go it alone, like others do.  He is apparently an "expert" and knows exactly what his companions should be capable of doing. 

Just leave us a diary in the abandoned school bus so we can follow your adventure after they recover the body.

----------


## MOSTBCWT

Wonder if he will be going thru Donner pass this winter?  Might be good to have a travel partner if so.  Lmao

----------


## Billofthenorth

It better be something like this or I'm not goin'.

----------


## WalkingTree

Oh that *cannot* be real. No way.

----------


## madmax

I want to get my hairdo like that...

----------


## Desert Rat!

> Uhhh, the Bob Marshall Wilderness is in Montana.  Hmmmm.
> 
> S.M.


 Copy that Seniorman, Montana.

----------


## Dr.sealskinboots

June of what year?

----------


## Antonyraison

I dont know what keeps stopping ppl from living their dream? WHy do they always want to rope in others, why even wait for that?
Just get there and do it.

your ad sounds like a sorta less creepy, free candy sign on a dark dingy Shanty hut in the middle of Nigeria.

----------


## hunter63

> June of what year?


Thread is dated 2016...Leaving June 1st.
May have missed the boat.

One post, no follow up....?

----------


## Antonyraison

> Thread is dated 2016...Leaving June 1st.
> May have missed the boat.
> 
> One post, no follow up....?


mmm about as promising as all those spam mails I get saying I won the lottery

----------


## hunter63

> I dont know what keeps stopping ppl from living their dream? WHy do they always want to rope in others, why even wait for that?
> Just get there and do it.
> 
> your ad sounds like a sorta less creepy, free candy sign on a dark dingy Shanty hut in the middle of Nigeria.


Ya think?......LOL Bingo.

----------


## Dr.sealskinboots

If you are serious I'd like to he's more, I'm 33, and I did like the no nonsense attitude... Its so frustrating being around a civilization that has to whine about everything, no one ever focuses on the good or positive stuff, the complaints are; theres too much wind, theres not enough wind, its cold, its too hot, etc, etc, etc.... I lil all these things, I don't complain about having wind, I complement, and appreciate the wind or whatever the weather is that day, different weather just means different treasures, theres no bad weather!, just some better than others!

----------


## hunter63

You may want to start a thread with your ideas and request ....of what you would like to do.
The Original Poster in this case did not return....or let anyone know what happened.

Good luck.

----------


## crashdive123

Or people whining about civilization.......just sayin.

----------


## Rick

See? Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are. God bless them whiny little pygmies down there in New Guinea.

----------

